# Mehrere Router verbinden



## Beware (30. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Ich habe heute per Post unseren neuen Wlan Router bekommen. Bei der Installation ist mir jetzt jedoch aufgefallen, dass der neu bestellte Router (Linksys WRT54GL) kein integriertes Modem besitzt.
Da wir kein externes Modes hier haben (der alte Router, Linksys AG241V2 hatte eins integriert), muss ich wohl improvisieren und beide Geräte zusammen laufen lassen.

Also habe ich die Router mal verkabelt (Siehe Skizze im Anhang).

Obwohl ich jetzt schon eine Zeit lang mit den Einstellungen rumprobiert habe, bekomme ich über den Wlan router keine Verbindung zum Internet.

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich an welchen Gerät einstellen muss, damit ich auch über den 2. Router ins Netz komme?

mfg
Beware


----------



## dot (30. Januar 2010)

Kannst du ausschlieszen, dass die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Routern nicht funktioniert? Eventuell mal einen PC an den WLAN Router anschlieszen und schauen ob es per Kabel funktioniert. Falls dies moeglich ist, dann kann es ja wirklich nur noch der WLAN Teil sein der rumzickt.


----------



## Jonny2268 (30. Januar 2010)

Du musst deinen zusätzlichen Router als Client einstellen, der seine IP vom Modem bekommt. Er muß als "Repeater konfiguriet werden", d.h. er vergibt keine eigene IP´s, sondern bekommt sie vom Modem.

Sollte noch was unklar sein, schreib halt nochmal.


----------



## Beware (30. Januar 2010)

Funktioniert, danke @ Jonny2268


----------



## Jonny2268 (30. Januar 2010)

Gern geschehen, hatte mal gleiches Problem.


----------

